

Kissinsights Competitor - Pls review my school project - sammville
http://www.poplytics.com

======
sammville
Customer feedback is essential in the online world. Poplytics helps you
collect feedback on your project. It works like kissinsights without the the
annoying pop-up panel and pricing. It is free for now using the access code:
samxbeta.

Pls give me feedback.

~~~
genny
Looks Good! Was looking for a competitor a while back. Signed up. wld give you
feedback!

